# 98 Honda Civic Kenwood w6031 wireing problem



## klub2015 (Dec 12, 2011)

I have this kenwood w6031 head unit and I tried to make it work like this: when I put the key to ACC I want it to start, when I take the key out I want it to shut down.... till here I managed to do that but i also want it to start when I have the key out using the SRC button on it.
I have it now connected also to an amplifier (the remote wire is connected to the blue wire on the back of the head unit).
So I am asking if there is any solution to start the head unit without the key but to turn it off automatically when i put the key from ACC to off.
(the power wires i have are one yellow-battery, one red-switch, one black-ground and one red/yellow-this one works for dimming the light).
PS: I don't have factory harness, I only have the wires including speakers wires.
Thanks!


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

Hi klub2015



You will need to hook up a separate relay and wire it on the negative side so it will activate to shut off the head unit when you turn the key.


----------



## klub2015 (Dec 12, 2011)

And after that if I push the power button on the head unit will it start? Can you tell me what kind of relay and if I got that well negative is ground?
Thanks!
I want to solve this problem because I connected an amp and subwoofer to it, and I cannot use the head unit without the amp. (I have connected the remote wire from amp to head unit.)


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

Yes, negative is ground but since you connected an amplifier and sub woofer the set-up changes, instead of the relay ground switching it will go to power on switching. You will need an automotive relay who's amperage rating must meet your head unit's specs which can be bought at any auto parts. 


Note: The relay used is a SPDT ( Single Pole Double Throw) when you do the wiring disconnect the battery when making your connections this will avoid any accidental burn outs, the relay's job is to increase the amperage needed to drive your system.


----------



## klub2015 (Dec 12, 2011)

Thanks! I got that I need a relay connected to power on switching but I didnt understand verry well that scheme.
So the 12V is the 12V permanent or switch (ACC) input or output to/from the head unit, and what about that 5V? Is that a voltage that is output from relay?
Thank you verry much for these answers.


----------



## klub2015 (Dec 12, 2011)

General
Operating voltage (11 – 16V allowable)
: 14.4 V
Current consumption
: 10 A
Installation Size (W x H x D)
: 182 x 53 x 155 mm
Weight
: 1.4 kg

These are the general specs of my head unit. Does it means that I need a 10 Ampers SPDT relay?


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

klub2015 said:


> General
> Operating voltage (11 – 16V allowable)
> : 14.4 V
> Current consumption
> ...


 An automotive relay will be 12Volts rated, even thought it will show and run more. Radio shack should have one for you


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

klub, 


The 12v is the constant that comes from the head unit, the 5 volts is from the unit's remote wire (check your unit's voltage output diagram). If your head unit does not have a 5v remote , you will need to connect a jumper from the 12v on both pins 86 & 30. Pins 86 & 85 are the relay's coil connections, pin 30 is the relay's trigger, whatever voltage goes in it (either positive or negative) comes out on pin 87. When the relay activates 12v comes out from pin 87 to your amplifier.


----------



## klub2015 (Dec 12, 2011)

Thanks very much for explaining.


----------

